# Groin Pull & Muay Thai



## me0u226f

Hi I have been doing muay thai for about 10 months (used to do wing chun but got fed up) and about 2 months ago had quite a bad groin pull training one arm press at home. In a few weeks I will healed enough to train in something (am currently doing physio). 

My problem is that I'm not sure if I will ever be that good at muay thai after this injury. Groin pulls can take up to a year to heal properly and muay thai has so many high kicks I worry about reinjuring it. I enjoy muay thai but dont want to cripple myself doing it and am considering switching to something else. 

Has anybody had this injury and still had a happy life with muay thai? 

Thanks


----------



## Jimi

With some smart alex on this forum, be carefull stating that you pulled a groin muscle because someone will inevibitily ask, "Was it your own or someone else's?" LOL. See! Just kidding. Wanted to lighten things up. A groin injury can be severe and difficult to recoop from.

Take it light and remember that although Muay Thai kicks to the head are very powerfull, Muay Thai ring history is full of first round knock outs (TKO) by kicks to the legs. While recovering, kick low with less intensity. Keep in touch with your attending physician to ensure you give this injury plenty of time to heal well.

Do not work with a partner who loves cut kicks (Low Round Kicks to the upper inner thigh) or you may make it worse. I am sure even though I made light at the begining of my post, many here will have good advice for you.

Take it easy, listen to the doctor and heal well. PEACE


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Groin pulls happen in martial arts in everything from muay thai to grappling.

Now it needs to be rested. 

You have to layoff the kicks and extreme stretching.

What worked for me every time is acupuncture, especially with electronic stimulation.

I had a groin pull last year and I did the acupuncture treatment about three times, rested it and got back to gentle stretching.  I was back without incident about one month later.

Again depends on how bad it is. Do see a doctor and just get it checked, then figure out a plan of action to heal.


----------



## me0u226f

Thanks for the replies, I went to a uni physio but he was quite poor just suggested some stretches  

I've got a good routine though from the internet, and adapting my old physio routine for knees. 

In short:

heat-isometric exercise-stretch-ice

or

heat-massage-stretch-massage-ice

alternating days.

Thanks for trying to lighten my mood  It is incredibly frustrating and one of those injuries that you think is minor until it happens. 

It's good to hear that some one had the injury and is still ok training, any more good or bad stories regarding this injury are more than welcome!

Although I have been looking at other stuff I think your right about it happening in any martial art.


----------



## me0u226f

Also I may well look into acupuncture but wouldn't that just stop the pain rather than healing the muscle?


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

In acupuncture, it wasnt about stopping the pain, it was about circulation and helping to release the tension and pull.  The electronic stimulation sometimes in conjunction with some gentle massage before hand help the healing process along.

I had two groin pulls and I train very, very hard so both times they were healed and the two pulls were years apart, not months. Thats what worked for me and of course it was over a period of time for letting them both heal.

I am recently recovering from hernia surgery and likewise I go to physical therapy where they use heat, ultrasound and massage to break up the scar tissue and help the healing process. I go to acupuncture once a week where he works almost on the same thing but with acupuncture. My healing process as remarked by my PT is moving along exceptionally well.

Of course you need to have a good acupuncturist> I use as you can see acupuncture in conjunction or alongside regular western modalities when it fits and where it works. In these two instances, recovery from hernia surgery and for groin pulls, it worked for me wonderfully well.


----------

